# lights and gigs



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

three 50 watt 4500 lumen 12 volt LED flounder lights and two galvanized lag bolt gig heads with 12 foot poles. Lights are 125.00 for all three and gigs with poles are 75.00 for both. call or txt Mike @ 8502556203. Thanks


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

What is the color temp of those LEDs? cool white or warn white? Thanks.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*lights*

The lights were sold tonight. They were cool white though. Thanks for inquiring. All I have left are the gigs. Thanks, Mike


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> What is the color temp of those LEDs? cool white or warn white? Thanks.


 Hey drift, which lights are better? thks GG


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*gigs*

Gigs are gone too. Thanks PFF, Mike


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> Hey drift, which lights are better? thks GG


Hey GG I have heard the warm penetrates the stained water better. I have all cool whites and am wanting to get a couple of warms for the front to check it out. They resemble the hps in color.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

grey ghost said:


> Hey drift, which lights are better? thks GG


I have been on boats with every kind of light made,HPS are the best,bar none. Halogens come second to that,for light penetration. In clear water any of them will work just fine,but with the muddy/stained water we have had all frickin summer you will do better with the HPS/halos/warm LED in that order. If you do not know what color a HPS is go look at a yellow street light.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

hey drift & fluke, thanks alot, i am rigging up some stuff for next week. I am gone do some snapper catching. Hope to wade around for some flatties at nite?? thks GG


----------

